# This Summer's SQ+BIQ at the Meaf!



## JBP (5 Apr 2005)

Hey folks, I was told by course staff on my BMQ that those of us who last will be going to Meaford for our SQ end of June and following right after that our BIQ either at Meaford -OR- Petawawa... Then he mentioned the SQ+BIQ courses are possibly being all changed around back to something like the old QL1+2+3+4 courses so he's not sure exactly what is going to happen yet?!?!

Anyone have any dates for 31 CBG PRes Infantry groups for SQ+BIQ this summer? Home unit is Lincoln and Welland reg, and we're training at the John Foote armoury in Hamilton with  the Argyl's (sorry if I spelt it wrong) and couple other units, AH of C etc... 

Every weekend of June we're doing "Pre-SQ" training, sw that works out to 8-10 days of "Pre-SQ" and then end of June we're off! Any ideas of the time frames etc? Last year apparently it was June 30 for departure until Aug 14 or something... 

Thanks in advance, Joe
 :warstory:


----------



## Da_man (5 Apr 2005)

I got my dates for my PP1 Infantry and they are final.. so i dont think it will change this summer.


----------



## JBP (5 Apr 2005)

So what dates have U been given? Is it actually June 30th start date for SQ etc???


----------



## Da_man (5 Apr 2005)

No im just doing my infantry this summer, july 15 to august 12


----------



## goshofmosh (7 Apr 2005)

ahaha have fun in meaford! i just did mine this past summer and it sucks when your doing section attacks or advancing there are tank ruts EVERYWHERE so your always tripping and twisting your ankles its impossible to walk normailly but keep going so many people cried about it and went to the mir when they were fine! just suck it up


----------



## COBRA-6 (7 Apr 2005)

Remember, in LFCA the courses are scheduled so they end on the friday before stalwart guardian (last full week of august), so the dates may be different than SQFT...

SQ > 4-22 Jul(3 weeks + pre SQ) or 27 Jun-22 Jul(no pre SQ)
BIQ > 25 Jul-19 Aug
EX SG 05> 20-28 Aug

I'm not at work so I can't check the dates for sure...

There is the possibility of some courses moving to Pet, so 2 CMBG instrs don't have to be tasked away from home for the summer, as they're experiencing a high op-tempo right now...

And there are tank ruts in all the bases, you can't get away from them, just bring lots of advil...

Cheers


----------



## JBP (8 Apr 2005)

> Posted by: Mike_R23A
> Insert Quote
> Remember, in LFCA the courses are scheduled so they end on the friday before stalwart guardian (last full week of august), so the dates may be different than SQFT...
> 
> ...




Thanks alot, I think you answered my question! I'll double check with my home unit as someone else told me to do also, but that seems pretty reliable.

Thanks again. We have "pre-SQ" workup for all 4 weekends of June, so I imagine we'll get the earlier SQ dates. I hope, because I want to get fully trained and go on Ex-Stalwart Guardian this summer, get it all done right away and be able to actually call myself an Infantryman...

Joe


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (9 Apr 2005)

What do you do in Pre SQ?


----------



## COBRA-6 (9 Apr 2005)

Usualy weapons classes, to save time on the SQ they teach them on weekends before at the unit level.


----------



## JBP (9 Apr 2005)

Yeah we're doing weapons stuff, introduction to the C6+C9, description, IA's and stoppages and also I believe a Weapons Handling Test on one of them already. Should be interesting to say the least!


----------



## qor556 (9 Apr 2005)

Hey anyone on the BIQ that starts July 4th? Yay another 2 month dose of Meaford!  :-* gah


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (10 Apr 2005)

So is all of SQ and BIQ for the reservists (in ontario at least) in Meaford? Or could the recruits be split up and some sent to Kingston or Petewawa?


----------



## JBP (10 Apr 2005)

> So is all of SQ and BIQ for the reservists (in ontario at least) in Meaford? Or could the recruits be split up and some sent to Kingston or Petewawa?



All I know for sure is that our SQ is at Meaford, and I think it all boils down to what CBG your part of, we're 31 CBG, so I think most of 31 CBG goes to Meaford?!?! Not sure really, but that seems to be the way thier organizing it...

As I've been told, as your home unit through your chain of command.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (10 Apr 2005)

Well, I'm 33 CGB, I've been hearing more of Kingston or Petewawa


----------



## MikeM (12 Apr 2005)

I have some friends in 33 CBG and they went to Kingston & Pet last year... whereas 31 & 32 CBG send their troops to Meaford.


----------



## Pte Cowden (12 Apr 2005)

hahahahaah i'm gonna be right on you're course too there bud, i dunno who you are but you're on my course at the john foote armouries lol Range this weekend, and gas hut, should be fun times


----------



## JBP (12 Apr 2005)

> hahahahaah i'm gonna be right on you're course too there bud, i dunno who you are but you're on my course at the john foote armouries lol Range this weekend, and gas hut, should be fun times



Yeah I remember your name, I'm the guy in 3 Section they all call "Pizza"...

Can't put a face to you yet, doesn't matter, see you this weekend anyway, I'm sure one of us will get yelled at...


----------



## InAllThingsHonour (13 Apr 2005)

Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> Well, I'm 33 CGB, I've been hearing more of Kingston or Petewawa


yeah i'm in 33 also and I'm 90% sure we're doing it in Kingston


----------



## bigwig (13 Apr 2005)

Im starting my BIQ on may 9th and theres another one starting a few weeks after but their doing their BIQ in Shilo. I guess WATC is gonna be a little full this summer and all us FNG PPCLI guys just finishing BIQ are all going to 2nd Battalion in Shilo, but of course we havn't been given any "official" announcements on what battalion we are going to.


----------



## swanita (15 Apr 2005)

Don't be surprised if you get confirmation the week before course actually begins...there's a reason why the saying "on the bus, off the bus" happened. Just as long as you have your kit packed, does it really matter where the course is? Think of it as a free "trip" somewhere!!  ;D


----------



## paracowboy (15 Apr 2005)

-brief hijack-

"the Meaf"?

 :

-end hijack-


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (17 Apr 2005)

InAllThingsHonour said:
			
		

> yeah i'm in 33 also and I'm 90% sure we're doing it in Kingston



Really? What unit?


----------



## JBP (17 Apr 2005)

> Posted by: paracowboy
> Insert Quote
> -brief hijack-
> 
> ...




Yeah, the Meaf... You don't like it? It's what our Sgt calls Meaford. What did you want me to use, "CFB Meaford"....  :

Does it really matter either way? It seems everyone knew what I was talking about pretty much...


----------



## paracowboy (18 Apr 2005)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Meaf... You don't like it? It's what our Sgt calls Meaford. What did you want me to use, "CFB Meaford"....   :
> 
> Does it really matter either way? It seems everyone knew what I was talking about pretty much...


Just find it bizarre how people in (mostly, but not limited strictly to) the Reserves try to abbreviate everything, as though it makes it cooler that way: "the Meaf", "the 'Ghan". The worst was this one young fellow who was trying to impress me and some buddies with tales about his time in "the 'Wa" with "the 'Borne". 
It's silly. But, if it makes folks feel better, then by all means carry on. (I will still giggle about it, however.) 

Sorry about hi-jacking your thread, troop.


----------



## JBP (18 Apr 2005)

> Just find it bizarre how people in (mostly, but not limited strictly to) the Reserves try to abbreviate everything, as though it makes it cooler that way: "the Meaf", "the 'Ghan". The worst was this one young fellow who was trying to impress me and some buddies with tales about his time in "the 'Wa" with "the 'Borne".
> It's silly. But, if it makes folks feel better, then by all means carry on. (I will still giggle about it, however.)
> 
> Sorry about hi-jacking your thread, troop.



No problem at all, I enjoy a fresh perspective!

So the Reg force doesn't do that so much? My home unit (Lincoln and Welland) and the unit I visit for training (John Foote Armoury, Royal Highlanders Light Infantry), use so many abbreviations I get lost sometimes.... I suppose it'll all come in time...

I thought everyone in the military/land force abbreviated everything like that...


----------



## paracowboy (18 Apr 2005)

> So the Reg force doesn't do that so much?


no, not really. Some start, but they usually get laughed at enough that they stop fairly quickly. There are enough 'official' acronyms and abbreviations that inventing more is just confusing, anyway. Besides, don't you think it sounds silly? I have a hard time imagining my Grandpa calling Normandy "the Norm", or my Sergeants saying "the 'Malia", you know? I've spent more time in Meaford than I like to recall, and we just called it "Meaford" (or "f-ing Meaford" more often than not). 

I've always found it amusing, in a "roll-my-eyes, heave-big-sigh" kinda way. Kinda like when you see guys wearing their ID disks outside their t-shirts in bars.  : 

Anywho, I'll let this thread get back on track. Have fun in Meaford, stay out of trouble in Owen Sound.


----------



## JBP (18 Apr 2005)

> I've always found it amusing, in a "roll-my-eyes, heave-big-sigh" kinda way. Kinda like when you see guys wearing their ID disks outside their t-shirts in bars.



Ahhh, now I see what U mean... Makes sense indeed.



> Have fun in Meaford, stay out of trouble in Owen Sound.



Yep, heard that a lot too, stay away from Owen Sound. I'll simply be driving to and fro on the weekends I'm allowed to leave... Owen Sound is, well, a hole....

Joe

PS> Anyone in 31 CBG is going to Meaford for SQ and/or BIQ... Unless all those serials become somehow full.


----------



## COBRA-6 (19 Apr 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Have fun in Meaford, stay out of trouble in Owen Sound.



The funny thing is a lot of the recruits are 16/17/18 and can't go to the bars with their coursemates! Belt-fed machine guns? Sure! Grenade launchers? Certainly! A pint with the lads? Heavens no!!!

Madness!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (19 Apr 2005)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> The funny thing is a lot of the recruits are 16/17/18 and can't go to the bars with their coursemates! Belt-fed machine guns? Sure! Grenade launchers? Certainly! A pint with the lads? Heavens no!!!
> 
> Madness!



Don't even get me started on that.


----------



## COBRA-6 (19 Apr 2005)

At least growing up in Ottawa we could go over to Hull when we were 18  ;D

The bars are open till 3 there...


----------



## JBP (20 Jun 2005)

Say, anyone know what we learn on BIQ??? I've almost done my "Pre-SQ" course and have a fairly good idea of what the rest of SQ will be like since they told us for the most part what to expect, but I'm clueless/lost when it comes to BIQ other than more weapons...

Anyone who has done the course wanna shed some light on the PO's??? Just want to have an incling of what I'll be doing, no biggie.

Yeah my course dates are actually:
July 4-20- SQ
July 20-Aug 19- BIQ
Aug 20-28- Stalwart Guardian
Aug 29- HOME!


----------



## DjC (21 Jun 2005)

Hey there people, I'm heading up to Meaford as well for my BMQ and SQ or whatever they are called... I just came back Sunday afternoon from The Old Fort York in Toronto doing my pre-BMQ and I tell ya, I'm hungry  :evil: Now, the instructors there sure gave hell and they soon began to sound like all my teachers from school. Telling me how high school, or university will be very difficult and if I can't do this I won't be able to keep up, or if I can't handle this I won't be able to do that. I want to ask anyone who has done the courses recently just how it all is. I'm beginning to think I'm heading to Abu Gharib from the sound of things and the way they describe Meaford. So is any of this true? Should I be afraid? Or is it all just to get to my head, because I've been warned that whatever they say, not to take to heart.


----------



## JBP (22 Jun 2005)

> because I've been warned that whatever they say, not to take to heart.



Well, from what I can tell it's half true. I've been to Meaford once, for our final field FTX of BMQ... It wasn't really a field ex, it was more like camping around a bunch of dead animals... Long story... (And we smelled like them too)...

I didn't mind it... Although that was for 1 weekend.. From what I've seen, since I'm on the last half of my SQ when I go up there I was told I'll prolly be in the tents the whole time. That could be a bitch, again, we'll see...

All depends on where your positioned/posted. If you get inside a building and have a nice comfy bunk, cool, except your morning inspection will be about 5X as hard cause you have more housekeeping to take care of!

The food I heard is fantastic on base, which I am glad to say eases my pain abit, the food we had for basic at the armouries was absolutely just disgusting! I guess we should take everything with a grain of salt and keep on lickin' until we find out for ourselves...

Anyone else bringing up a MP3 Player (small one) and a cellphone??? I'm not sure if they'll just confiscate it anyway on the way in or if I'll ever get a chance to charge them! Just figure my cellphone would be much cheaper to talk to my fiancee than calling her on a bell payphone etc....

Joe


----------



## DjC (23 Jun 2005)

Yeah, the sleeping conditions as I was told was going to be either; A) In a tent on a cement floor, an air matress, and hopefully a cot. Mind you that at the pre-BMQ all I had was the air mattress and the parade square floor... or B) A building like stated above.

The food at the pre-BMQ was damn good, but I personally have moods for when I want to eat or not. I eat a little just to stay focused, but if I feel sick, I'll just drink water.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Jun 2005)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> I was told I'll prolly be in the tents the whole time. That could be a bitch, again, we'll see...



 If you think a tent for a month and half in Meaford is going to be rough, try doing it for six or seven months when you go on tour. Meaford will be a cakewalk.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Jun 2005)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> I've almost done my "Pre-SQ" course and have a fairly good idea of what the rest of SQ will be like since they told us for the most part what to expect, but I'm clueless/lost when it comes to BIQ other than more weapons...



Fire and movement, Infantry in the Defence, fire and movement, Recce Patrols, fire and movement, Platoon Attacks...did I say fire and movement? - ever wonder what it is like to stay awake for a week straight?


----------



## JBP (23 Jun 2005)

> If you think a tent for a month and half in Meaford is going to be rough, try doing it for six or seven months when you go on tour. Meaford will be a cakewalk.



Recceguy, you seem to have this otherworldly way of making me second guess things and think, "Shit, you know, he's right! This ain't shit!"... 2nd time in like 2 days you made me "double-think" about things... All in perspective and TI I suppose...



> Fire and movement, Infantry in the Defence, fire and movement, Recce Patrols, fire and movement, Platoon Attacks...did I say fire and movement? - ever wonder what it is like to stay awake for a week straight?



Hrm... Sounds... Like fun.... Good thing I've actually tried to get used to lack of sleep, but for a week... THAT will be difficult. I know on our final field FTX for SQ it's about 3 days... I thought that would be rough.

It seems to me, that during the course of the beginning of my military, and futhermore, infantry career, every time I experience something difficult, there is always something much more difficult to endure through. I guess they weren't kidding when my family said it'd build "character"... It'll build something alright!!!! I'm in for a world of hurt and fun at the same time... I'll be a beast at the end of the summer! Expecting the worst will always be a rule of thumb then, same as when I started.

BTW Infanteer, thanks for the heads up. I do appreciate it. I wasn't sure if I should have believed my Sgt that he stayed awake for about 70hrs before. Thought that was impossible. He said sometimes you start hallucinating/hearing things eventually, suppose he wasn't joking about that either...


----------



## 48Highlander (23 Jun 2005)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> BTW Infanteer, thanks for the heads up. I do appreciate it. I wasn't sure if I should have believed my Sgt that he stayed awake for about 70hrs before. Thought that was impossible. He said sometimes you start hallucinating/hearing things eventually, suppose he wasn't joking about that either...



Actually, we are now mandated to give you at least 4 hours of sleep per night, so total sleep depravation is pretty much gone.  When I did basic training you'd get a boot in the head for dozing off for 5 minutes.  However, nobody said you have to get 4 hours of sleep all at once   Get used to falling asleep quicky - chances are you'll be getting it in half hour increments.


----------



## JBP (23 Jun 2005)

Oh god... I'm not sure that's any better! Kind of like a hard reboot with a computer, f*cks you up abit because then you feel REEEAAAALLLLYYY tired.... I'll just add that in with more "character building"...


----------



## Northern Touch (24 Jun 2005)

It's not all that bad, buddy will be awake with you.


----------



## Pikache (24 Jun 2005)

Northern Touch said:
			
		

> It's not all that bad, buddy will be awake with you.



If he's not asleep...


----------



## Lost_Warrior (26 Jun 2005)

> No im just doing my infantry this summer, july 15 to august 12



You're doing your infantry course in Meaford?  Thats odd.  34th Brigade usually does theirs in ValCartier.

But if you are going to Meaford, be sure to check our Wasaga Beach if you guys aren't CB  ;D


----------



## mitch83 (26 Jun 2005)

it doesnt matter where u go it can b shit or great depending on your attitude and owen sound isnt bad at all  and if u think it is well you obviously dont have much T.I. anyway good luck trainings the easy part


----------



## Lost_Warrior (26 Jun 2005)

> it doesnt matter where u go it can b crap or great



But if you REALLY want to make it great, make sure your course does good on inspections so you guys arent CB, then get a bunch of guys together and go to Wasaga Beach for the weekend.  Drink like fish and party your ass off!

And for your course party, nothing beats the strip clubs in Owen Sound.   They have a soft spot for soldiers  8)


----------



## JBP (27 Jun 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> But if you REALLY want to make it great, make sure your course does good on inspections so you guys arent CB, then get a bunch of guys together and go to Wasaga Beach for the weekend.  Drink like fish and party your ass off!
> 
> And for your course party, nothing beats the strip clubs in Owen Sound.   They have a soft spot for soldiers  8)



Or, a soft spot for the soldiers' salary at the end of the summer which they haven't had time (up until now) to be able to fully extend! I won't be joining in on those adventures though, I've just become engaged last month to the woman I've been with for 4 years. Strip clubs have no appeal or point for me. Wasaga beach on the other hand, I will be there for!!!

Meaford, here I come!!!


----------



## qor556 (27 Jun 2005)

I suggest splitting a cottage at Sauble Beach in Wasaga. Between 8 people, the cost is like 20$ for the weekend... buy some cheap beer like Bohemian and you're set! Lots of people that hang out on the beach and in the neighbouring cottages so you will have a good time for sure. Thats what I did for my Grad party this year, too bad I didn't know about it last summer. Oh well.


----------



## DjC (28 Jun 2005)

Well, now I know what to do to kill time when I get the chance. But I still don't know what to expect. I understand its going to be tough, just because its my first time and because its the army's way of eliminating the weak. But I've heard stories of punishments such as... filling a sand bag with sand with only a spoon to use, or cutting 6 foot high grass with scissors. The most I believe was the fact that the commanding officers will be anal about everything since I'm a reserve and some of them are reg force, but what can I really expect?


----------



## JBP (29 Jun 2005)

Well folks, time is counting down...

Saturday July 2nd at 8AM I will be departing from my home unit to Meaford, about 4-5hr drive depending on how hardcore the bus driver is... Lol...

I am pretty sure this is the last time I'll be on this sight until when I get back unless by some mysterious chance I get internet access or time when I'm home on a weekend here or there..

To all of you staying home this summer ---> ENJOY IT!!! Go fishing/biking/hiking/hunting/camping/whatever it is you do!!!

To all of you going to some type of training this summer... Good luck! Don't give up!!!

Joe


----------



## Pikache (30 Jun 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> But if you REALLY want to make it great, make sure your course does good on inspections so you guys arent CB, then get a bunch of guys together and go to Wasaga Beach for the weekend.  Drink like fish and party your ass off!
> 
> And for your course party, nothing beats the strip clubs in Owen Sound.   They have a soft spot for soldiers  8)


I have horrible memories of the Harb and the Smugglers. *shudder*


----------



## Sappo (1 Jul 2005)

oh boy... poor troops that think OS is a good place to spend your weekend 

let me tell you if you LIVE here, it is even worse.


and hey, see ya'll in meaford tomorrow


----------



## reservemom (7 Jul 2005)

Can anyone give me info on BMQ at Meaford, July 2005?  My son there (reserves) and I have no info on visits/free time/ ceremonies.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jul 2005)

reservemom,

He'll likely be very busy for the first few weeks. Very little free time. He should be able to let you know by then, if and when he'll have weekends, or portions of them, off. As for the Grad parade, he should be recieving instructions for visitors about half way through. Just keep asking when you talk to him, his mind will be on many other things at this time, and this sort of thing will likely be the least of his worries.


----------



## reservemom (8 Jul 2005)

Thank you for the info (and encouragement).


----------



## Sappo (8 Jul 2005)

Little help for the family trying to find out about their son on course...

I was on the SQ/BIQ myself until getting med RTU'd not too long ago... infact he should be getting this weekend off (thur night to sat night) if I am not mistaken... and by the sounds of it when I was there almost every weekend afterward as well.

And as far as grad ceremy, the schedule had no indication of any grad parade... but you never know


----------



## JBP (8 Jul 2005)

I'm back for the weekend for from my SQ/BIQ courseload, we're lucky, VERY lucky, to have gotten it off...

We were told our grad parade would be Aug 18th, no actual timing yet though.

Joe


----------



## reservemom (8 Jul 2005)

My son is in BMQ course.  Do they have different times off?


----------



## teltech (8 Jul 2005)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure this is the last time I'll be on this sight until when I get back unless by some mysterious chance I get internet access or time when I'm home on a weekend here or there..



IF you get time off, you can get internet access in the portable behind the Bunker/Bite Stop. It works - I was part of the crew that wired that place up. It has 25 stations (GPNet - still under DND use rules) and 6 LINKED X-Boxes. (Boy, testing that part was rough  ;D). Enjoy.

Ralph


----------



## JBP (8 Jul 2005)

> IF you get time off, you can get internet access in the portable behind the Bunker/Bite Stop. It works - I was part of the crew that wired that place up. It has 25 stations (GPNet - still under DND use rules) and 6 LINKED X-Boxes. (Boy, testing that part was rough  Grin). Enjoy.
> 
> Ralph



Well well, I'll ask my 2i/c about that when I get back, just sort of mention it softly... I bet it will probably be off limits to us until we hit BIQ or some such, or maybe we won't be able to use that at all. We'll see, I want to be able to use the mini-theatre in the CANEX or the Jr.Ranks mess to watch Full Metal Jacket with my section and/or platoon! That'd be one hellova time!



> My son is in BMQ course.  Do they have different times off?



Well, yes and no it seems... Another platoon in the same course as mine only recieved 1 day off this weekend, and some didn't recieve any days off (mostly BMQ). BMQ is suppose to "indoctronize" a person into the military way of life, so usually they don't get time off until a few weeks down the road from what I've heard...

Joe


----------



## Lavender (9 Jul 2005)

I leave in about a week for BIQ at Meaford... Awesome. Course runs from July 17th to August 19th. :skull: Then, of course, Stalwart Guardian  :dontpanic:

Rereading my joining instructions for the umpteenth time. Questions!

*CF899 Route Letter*
My unit will provide this on the date of departure, correct?

*"All travel advances, including interim journey requirements, should be drawn on the CF99 Travel Order and Claim prior to departure from the dispatching unit."*

Could someone just clarify this one? 

*"Personnel attending non-leadership courses both at Meaford and the Mattawa Plains will require a servicable barrack box."*
Unit provides this? CFB Meaford? Or is it just one of my lovely kit bags? [edit: Found answer in joining instructions. Shows how well I read, eh?






I'm nervous about going, of course, but I can't wait. Running around through tank ruts and twisting my ankle is going be pretty depressing, but it's only a month. Going to be fun! And the mess is pretty darn good, too.


----------



## JBP (16 Jul 2005)

Lavender said:
			
		

> I leave in about a week for BIQ at Meaford... Awesome. Course runs from July 17th to August 19th. :skull: Then, of course, Stalwart Guardian  :dontpanic:
> 
> Rereading my joining instructions for the umpteenth time. Questions!
> 
> ...



You have no idea! Those damn tank ruts are EVERYWHERE on that base... I'm still searching for a place their NOT... Only place I found so far was the spot I dug my first trench... And it turned out to be part of the Canadian shield, with me digging up rocks have the size of myself, no kidding! Bedrock... Damn dull pick!

You might be on the same BIQ as me, it starts this Monday. There are A LOT of people comming on for this BIQ, 45 we have now, plus about 20 more! Big big amount of people on 1 course from what I've seen... 12 man sections and all!

See U later!


PS> What is your home unit?


----------



## Zero216 (31 Jul 2005)

This is the last weekend I'll get off for course. We had last weekend off between BMQ and SQ, then the first weekend of SQ we have leave. From now until August 28 (Stalwart), it's all work. I'm in 9 platoon, where's everyone else?


----------



## JBP (7 Aug 2005)

Zero216 said:
			
		

> This is the last weekend I'll get off for course. We had last weekend off between BMQ and SQ, then the first weekend of SQ we have leave. From now until August 28 (Stalwart), it's all work. I'm in 9 platoon, where's everyone else?



I'm D Coy, 15 Plt, 1 Section. The best Section of 15 Plt just so you know.  

I have 1 more weekend off, then at that point I'll be graduated from BIQ and officially be a trained Private!!! Can't wait for that unit capbadge I tell you! I'm not too sure what to think about Stalwart Guardian, heard A LOT of differing opinions on it. Incredible amount of misinformation or confusion about the whole thing... Anyway...

Very interesting going away for training in the summer. Wasn't as physical as I thought, but it was damn good and hard. I learned A LOT. From what I can see as an newly-minted Private (almost), the Reg Force obviously does go through much more thorough training, as it should be. It seems reservists and reg force have the same skillsets and abilities, eg> Assault boats, M203 Grenade launchers etc... But the reg force have those skills at a much higher level because they practice it more frequently. We do trench warfare for 1-2 days, they do it for a week, with LIVE FIRE, not blanks either... 

Different world indeed. 

For anyone wondering, yes, the army does make a better person of you, if you're tough enough.  >


----------

